# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Medjunarodni tjedan bez (kršitelj koda)a

## BusyBee

Kanadska nevladina organizacija INFACT Canada (Infant Feeding Action Coalition) podržala je međunarodni bojkot proizvoda kompanije Néstle, te je prvi tjedan u srpnju ove godine, od 2. do 8. srpnja, proglašen Međunarodnim tjednom bez Néstlea. 

Procitajte i na Rodinim stranicama.

Ako vec niste, pridruzite se onima koji bojkotiraju (kršitelj koda), bar ovaj tjedan.  :D 
Bar u ovome: Give Nescafe the boot!  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

od 4. listopada do 10. listopada traje (kršitelj koda)-free Week!

pridruzite se u bojkotu!

----------


## emily

Prema Svjetskoj zdravstvenoj organizaciji 1.5 milijun djece umire širom svijeta svake godine radi toga što nisu dojena.

Slavimo već dvadesetu godišnjicu bojkota tvrtki koje provode agresivan marketing nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko. Nezavisno istraživanje 2005. godine pokazalo je da je Nestlé jedna od najbojkotiranijih tvrtki na svijetu.

Postoji mnogo toga što se može učiniti kako bi se promovirao Međunarodni tjedan bez Nestléa. Pročitajte što i kako!

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2679

----------


## Deaedi

> Prema Svjetskoj zdravstvenoj organizaciji 1.5 milijun djece umire širom svijeta svake godine radi toga što nisu dojena.


Možeš mi dati link na ovu informaciju, molim te?

----------


## leonisa

deaedi, to svaki put pitas.
ako nisi izricito ti, sudjelovala si u raspravi o tom podatku i linku.
prosurfaj ovim pdf, vec sam nekoliko puta linkala izvor na unicef.

----------


## Deaedi

> deaedi, to svaki put pitas.
> ako nisi izricito ti, sudjelovala si u raspravi o tom podatku i linku.
> prosurfaj ovim pdf, vec sam nekoliko puta linkala izvor na unicef.


Pitam, jer odgovora nema. Djeca ne umiru jer nisu dojena, to je pogresno i krivo interpretirano tumačenje podataka.

----------


## Mukica

nije
to je semantika

bi li bilo isto ili jos gore kada bismo npr. rekli:




> ... 1.5 milijun djece umire širom svijeta svake godine radi toga što jede mlijecne formule.

----------


## Deaedi

Koliko je meni poznato, problem je u zagađenoj vodi, a ne u formuli. Ogromna razlika. Suštinska, a ne semantička.

----------


## Amalthea

Pa problem jest i u zagađenoj vodi, ali se:
- mliječne formule rade s tom zagađenom vodom
- u siromašnim zemljama majke rijede mliječnu formulu, jer nemaju dovoljno novaca pa su djeca pothranjena.

----------


## Mukica

a ovak?




> ...1.5 milijun djece umire širom svijeta svake godine radi toga što jedu mlijecne formule pripravljene na zagadjenoj vodi.

----------


## Deaedi

> *Pa problem jest i u zagađenoj* vodi, ali se:
> - mliječne formule rade s tom zagađenom vodom
> - u siromašnim zemljama majke rijede mliječnu formulu, jer nemaju dovoljno novaca pa su djeca pothranjena.


Zašto se ne bojkotiraju zagađivači vode?

----------


## Amalthea

Napisala sam "i u " zagađenoj vodi, ne isključivo njoj.

----------


## Mukica

> Amalthea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Pa problem jest i u zagađenoj* vodi, ali se:
> - mliječne formule rade s tom zagađenom vodom
> - u siromašnim zemljama majke rijede mliječnu formulu, jer nemaju dovoljno novaca pa su djeca pothranjena.
> 
> 
> Zašto se ne bojkotiraju zagađivači vode?


pa bojktoiraj
ko ti brani?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Amalthea prvotno napisa
> ...


Odličan argument.

----------


## Mukica

jelda je  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

i o ovom se vec vodila rasprava, ako se ne varam na topicu o reklamranju adaptiranog.

jesu li i bebe u kini umrle zbog zagadjene vode?

kakvo je to usko gledanje na stvari?

radi se o tome da je bitna profit. da se zbog profiti zanemaruju cinjenice da si ne mogu svi stvoriti "idealne" uvjete, ma kakvi oni bili, niti priustiti AD, ali da se bez obzira na to sustavno potkopava dojenje samo zato da bi se prodala kutija vise i zaradilo nekoliko dolara vise.

i to je bitno.
zbog toga umru djeca.
al ta brojka nista ne znaci, bitna je semantika.

nekad se pitam kako je onima koji zatvaraju oci. jel stvarno tako divno kad ih ne zele otvoriti?

----------


## Deaedi

Gledaj, iskrivljavanje cinjenica radi postizanja dobrog cilja te svrstava na razinu onih protiv kojih se boris. Cilj ne opravdava sredstvo, kako god on bio plemenit.

Inace, moje oci su sirom otvorene...I zato mi iskrivljavanje istine lako uleti u njih i pocnem zmirkati.

----------


## Cubana

http://www.ibfan.org/english/pdfs/ic...structions.pdf

_....The Nestlé Instructions apply to the developing countries (2) where no national code or other official measure implementing the International Code of Marketing of Breastmilk Substitutes is in force. …
(2) All countries of Africa, Middle East, Asia, Latin Amenca (sic.), the Caribbean Nations, and the Pacific Nations except Japan,
Republic of Korea, Singapore, Taiwan and Hong Kong (until 01.07.1997). In developed countries Nestlé respects National Codes,..._

Meni je ovo dovoljan razlog, kao zemlja je nerazvijena pa ajmo tamo radit što nas je volja.
Dakako da i drugi to sigurno rade, al ovi zarađuju na djeci i to je ogavno.

----------


## leonisa

samo za tebe

"If all babies were fed only breastmilk for the first six months of life, the lives of an estimated 1.5 million infants would be saved every year and the health and development of millions of others would be greatly improved."

http://www.unicef.org/ffl/04/

meni to nje iskrivljavljavanje cinjenca.

"kad bi sve bebe bile dojene spasili bi se zivoti 1,5 milijuna djece"

jel bolje zvuci "godisnje umre 1,5 milijuna djece jer nisu dojena?"

editirala sam rijec milijun, pomijesao mi se englesk s hrvatskim

----------


## Amalthea

Formula for disaster - dokumentarac u pet dijelova, dobro je pogledati.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNYDPKQOVUE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIEiTIaIuT4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4lxuiCazL0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkq30iXB8fI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM43K3n9Mc4

----------


## Deaedi

> meni to nje iskrivljavljavanje cinjenca.


Meni jer. Jer moras znati sta je u stvari iza te formulacije, da bi je ispravno tumacio. A 90% populacije nije upuceno u temu, pa ih se namjerno ostavlja u pogresnom vjerovanju. Po meni, bitno je da se zna istina. Ona primarna, a ne izvedena. A ona je da je u biti problem voda, a ne formula.

----------


## leonisa

nije samo voda!
ti kad kupujes formulu kupujes proizvod u paketu koj cesto moze bti (i na zalost je) kontamnran.
sad ces reci da je stvar u tetrapaku, da je stvar u prijevoznku....no stvar je u tome da to djeca jedu umijesto da jedu ono sto im je priroda namijenla i sto ne moze biti kontaminrano.

sad ti je svjez slucaj kine, a ti ga tako vjesto izbjegavas.

nedavno je bila italija, pa belgija....to nije tamo negdje u africi di nema vode do one u bari poslije kise...  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

ti da bi znao da proizvod nije kontamniran, trebao bi se obraditi na visokoj temperaturi, a onda padaju u vodu sve one price o probiotiicima i drugim "tako divnm stvarima koje AD ima".

o palsticnim flascama da ne pricam.

----------


## Deaedi

> sad ti je svjez slucaj kine, a ti ga tako vjesto izbjegavas.


kaj je sad (kršitelj koda) kriv za sacicu kriminalaca koji su odlucili dodajuci melanin poboljsati kvalitetu mlijeka ? ??

----------


## Mukica

pa, kad neces cut kaj ti govorimo.... (kršitelj koda) JE isti takav kriminalac

----------


## MGrubi

dosta proizvoda (kršitelj koda) povlači sa tržišta jer sadrže baš to mljeko
čak i milkshake, kažu da inače nema potrebe ga povlačiti sa tržišta jer je doza otrova premala da bi izazvala probleme kod odraslog čovjeka

šteta što po milkshakeu tamane večinom djeca

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.javno.com/hr/svijet/clanak.php?id=188221

----------


## Deaedi

> Službena kineska novinska agencija Xinhua izvijestila je kako je policija na sjeveru Kine uhitila 22 osobe optužene za upletenost u aferu s mlijekom u prahu koje je kontaminirano melaminom. Zbog njega se razboljelo oko 54.000 djece. Xinhua navodi da je istraga pokazala kako se melamin proizvodio u podzemnim postrojenjima te potom prodavao farmama i stanicama za otkup mlijeka. *Opskrbljivači mlijekom* dodavali su melamin razvodnjenom mlijeku kako bi varali na testovima kvalitete proizvoda.

----------


## Mukica

ja ne kuzim zakaj si to boldala

----------


## Deaedi

> ja ne kuzim zakaj si to boldala


Jer je ne kuzim zasto je leonisa spomenula ovaj slucaj

----------


## Amalthea

Mislim da je Leonisa spomenula ovo u kontekstu tvoje tvrdnje za nije problem u mlijeku nego u zagađenoj vodi.

A (kršitelj koda) možda ovaj put nije direktno uključen u ovo, ali imao je i on svojih svijetlih trenutaka.  :/

----------


## leonisa

zasto?
zato sto pisemo o utjecaju kojeg marketing ima, o "nista nije sveto, sve je bruto i neto", zato sto si ti za sve optuzila vodu, a voda nije jedini krivac. zapravo je zadnja nit na kariki.
govori se o cijeloj masineriji.
i da, (kršitelj koda) je upleten u kini.

zato sam spomenula kinu.

----------


## leonisa

Amalthea  :Kiss:

----------


## Amalthea

Sorry, dezinformacija. Neste JE uključen

http://www.myfoxla.com/myfox/pages/N...Y&pageId=3.4.1

http://www.watoday.com.au/world/mela...1002-4sr3.html

----------


## Amalthea

Gledala sam na CNN-u emisiju o tome; bilo je riječi da su dobavljači mlijeko razrijeđivali vodom, a onda dodavali melamin kako bi podigli razinu proteina u mlijeku.

(kršitelj koda) je primijetio da nešto ne štima u tom mlijeku, ali nije ništa napravio da spriječi daljnju prodaju, jer kao razina melamina prema njihovim tablicama nije bila "kritična".

Tek kad je toliko djece oboljelo, odjednom se mlijeko povlači.

To isto mlijeko za američko tržište nije prošlo test.
Za Kinu je dobro.   :Sad:

----------


## Mamita

> Koliko je meni poznato, problem je u zagađenoj vodi, a ne u formuli. Ogromna razlika. Suštinska, a ne semantička.


da. problem jeste u zagađenoj vodi. ukoliko bi ta djeca dojila smrtnost ne bi bila tolika.
i onda ti kažeš pa kakve veze imaju onda proizvođači mlijeka s tim?
imaju jer vješto manipulirajući majkama dođu do toga da majke ubrzo nakon poroda prestanu dojiti ili ne doje uopće jer im je medicinsko osoblje tako reklo. a medicinsko osoblje se ipak sluša, zar ne?





> kaj je sad (kršitelj koda) kriv za sacicu kriminalaca koji su odlucili dodajuci melanin poboljsati kvalitetu mlijeka ? ??


nadam se da je ovo bilo napisano u cinično-šaljivom kontekstu jer u ovom slučaju se nije radilo o poboljšanju kvalitete mlijeka.
nije dobro odmahnuti rukom na ovaj slučaj jer se dogodio tamo negdje daleko i zato što Sanlu nema proizvoda na hr tržištu. uostalom ko može tvrditi da nema?

----------


## leonisa

e to je to
ti kupujes proizvod na kojem je (kršitelj koda) i on je odgovoran i za farmera i za tetu koja muze i za striceka koji pakira....on....njegovo ime je na proizvodu, a ne ankino, perino....i vlada!

----------


## Mamita

ne spominji mi muža i svekrvu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

vriiiist!!!

pero peric i ivo ivic su najkoristeniji primjeri u literaturi na faxu  :Laughing:

----------


## Amalthea

Evo bar dio toga:

:http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/as...ilk/index.html





> Hong Kong's Center for Food Safety announced Sunday that a sample of (kršitelj koda) Dairy Farm Pure Milk, sold in one-liter packs for catering use only, had tested positive for melamine. But the Swiss company said in a news release it is "confident" none of its milk products made in China contains the chemical.
> 
> The officials asked that retail sales of the milk for catering be halted, and that (kršitelj koda) recall the product.
> 
> "*The level of melamine detected in the (kršitelj koda) sample was 1.4 ppm (parts per million), which the center believed is low. However, small children should not consume the product," the center said.*

----------


## Deaedi

> e to je to
> ti kupujes proizvod na kojem je (kršitelj koda) i on je odgovoran i za farmera i za tetu koja muze i za striceka koji pakira....on....njegovo ime je na proizvodu, a ne ankino, perino....i vlada!


Ali melaminom su zatrovani i proizvodi drugih proizvođača, to je incident sa kooperantima, nije samo (kršitelj koda) uključen. A da je odgovoran za propust, to stoji.

----------


## leonisa

istina, al ovdje se bavimo zastitom dojenja, zar ne? pa smo usmjereni na AD, logicno.

ja cu osobno bojkotirati ili barem izbjegavati i neke druge korporacije.

----------


## Mamita

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e to je to
> ti kupujes proizvod na kojem je (kršitelj koda) i on je odgovoran i za farmera i za tetu koja muze i za striceka koji pakira....on....njegovo ime je na proizvodu, a ne ankino, perino....i vlada!
> 
> 
> Ali melaminom su zatrovani i proizvodi drugih proizvođača, to je incident sa kooperantima, nije samo (kršitelj koda) uključen. A da je odgovoran za propust, to stoji.


jeste, na žalost, nije jedini uključen, ali je najveći među njima.

----------


## leonisa

nisam shvatila da li audiras i na druge proizvodjace AD ili i na druge proizvode koji nemaju veze sa AD.
ako je ovo drugo, onda sam odgovorila.
ako si mislila na ono prvo, onda je odgovor da indirektno na ovom topiku, a ovdje na ovom pdf govormo o svima njima.
i o svim incidentima, zdravlju, zvotima....

----------


## melange

http://www.net.hr/2008/10/16/0455007.28.jpg

_"Kuyera, Etiopija. Dvomjesečna Bakale na majčinim rukama u medicinskom centru kojeg vode Liječnici bez granica (MSF). Majka nije mogla dojiti Bakale te je beba dva mjeseca pila vodu i kozje mlijeko prije nego joj je dijagnosticirana teška pothranjenost. Britanska humanitarna zaklada i razvojna agencija Oxfam je objavila hitni apel povodom Svjetskog dana hrane, u kojem tvrdi da se zbog financijske krize broj gladnih u svijetu popeo na gotovo milijardu. Zbog porasta cijene hrane u svijetu je novih 119 milijuna gladnih ljudi, što znači da u svijetu gladuje ukupno 967 milijuna ljudi._

nije mogla dojiti?  :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

> što znači da u svijetu gladuje ukupno 967 milijuna ljudi.


  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mukica

ste skuzili kak je (kršitelj koda) poceo reklamirat nagradnu igru na telki bas u tjednu borbe protiv samog sebe

----------


## štrigica

ja i inače bojkotiram (kršitelj koda)... nisu mi fini njihovi proizvodi...
doduše koristili smo nekoć njihov kakao napitak, ali sam ga zamijenila krašom u sklopu svoje kućne akcije podržimo hrvatsku proizvodnju (kupujmo hrvatsko) kada sam sve strane proizvođače koje sam mogla, zamijenila domaćima....

----------


## leonisa

> ste skuzili kak je (kršitelj koda) poceo reklamirat nagradnu igru na telki bas u tjednu borbe protiv samog sebe


o da
i u mercatoru na ulazu ogromni box (kršitelj koda) na akciji  :Mad:

----------


## mama courage

treba se znati s rogatima bosti.

----------


## Mukica

sad sam na ovo naletila
sorry ak se vec spominjalo





> *Tajvan: U proizvodima iz (kršitelj koda)a pronašli melamin*
> 
> Iz (kršitelj koda)a -Tajvan izvijestili su da se melamin nisu dodavali u njihove proizvode. Vlasti su zabranile prodaju šest mliječnih proizvoda marke (kršitelj koda)
> 
> 11:52 | 02.10.2008. | Piše: Ana Marija Vojković/Hina
> 
> Tajvanske vlasti u četvrtak su zabranile prodaju šest mliječnih proizvoda marke (kršitelj koda) u kojima je otkriven melamin.
> - Proizvodi iz kineske pokrajine Heilongjiang testirani su na melamin, u njima su pronađene manje količine te toksične tvari te su odmah povučene iz prodaje - rekao je ministar zdravstva Yeh Ching-chuan. Proizvodi se za Shuangcheng (kršitelj koda) Co. rade u toj kineskoj pokrajini za marku (kršitelj koda) i Klim. Iz (kršitelj koda)a -Tajvan izvijestili su da se melamin nisu dodavali u njihove proizvode, ali da će poštovati odluku o povlačenju proizvoda. Za sada se zna da je oko 10 posto mlijeka u prahu na Tajvan uvezeno iz Kine.

----------


## Mukica

i na ovo




> *Melamin pronađen u (kršitelj koda)ovom mlijeku u Hong Kongu*
> Ocijeni ovu vijest:
> 0 0
> 
>     * Ponedjeljak, 22.09.2008. 13:54:23
>     * Komentara: 0 (komentiraj)
> 
> Centra za sigurnost hrane zatražio je obustavu prodaje i povlačenje spornog proizvoda
> 
> ...

----------

